#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Shell Script .:. Pegar primeiras 3 letras de uma string

## smace

Opa! No Shell Script como faço para pegar primeiras 3 letras de uma string??? :toim:

----------


## nosferatusmg

expr substr STRINGAQUI 1 3

----------


## Super_Diaulas

echo "string" | cut -b 3

----------


## Awk

echo "string" | awk '{print substr($0, 1, 3)}'


Abraços ..

----------

